# England Premiership 13-15.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 9, 2008)

Liverpool v Manchester United

13/09/2008 12:45 BST
  2.80 3.05 2.40 All Bets (24) 
Blackburn v Arsenal

13/09/2008 15:00 BST
  4.50 3.25 1.75 All Bets (24) 
Fulham v Bolton

13/09/2008 15:00 BST
  2.20 3.20 3.00 All Bets (24) 
Newcastle v Hull 
13/09/2008 15:00 BST
  1.60 3.40 5.50 All Bets (24) 
Portsmouth v Middlesbrough

13/09/2008 15:00 BST
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (24) 
West Bromwich v West Ham

13/09/2008 15:00 BST
  2.30 3.20 2.80 All Bets (24) 
Wigan v Sunderland

13/09/2008 15:00 BST
  2.00 3.20 3.50 All Bets (24) 
Manchester City v Chelsea

13/09/2008 17:30 BST
  4.00 3.25 1.85 All Bets (24) 
Stoke v Everton

14/09/2008 13:30 BST
  3.00 3.20 2.20 All Bets (24) 
Tottenham v Aston Villa

15/09/2008 20:00 BST
  1.90 3.25 3.75 All Bets (24


----------



## LiverpoolFan (Sep 12, 2008)

Liverpool- Manchester
Bet - Draw
AS far as I want Pool to win the closes thing that comes to my mind is a draw. Manchester with Berbatov but it will be his first match for them if he plays. I dont expect miracles.
Draw is going to be good for both teams. If I lose the bet I hope it will be because Pool won.


----------

